# Bristlenose. Catfish or pleco?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a bristlenose. I just heard of the term BN catfish. So when I looked it up it looked just like mine. But so the the BN pleco. I was wondering if there's a difference, what is it, and which do I have? Shee grows 6 inches, is black, little bristles on her nose, scales I guess, nocturnal. I am very curious now  thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The group collectively known as "plecos" belong to the family Loricariidae, which is the largest family in the order Siluriformes (the catfishes). Simply put, all "plecos" are catfishes, minus the occasional species that is termed a pleco but is not (i.e. stingray pleco...a type of loach).


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh I see, so would I call it a bristlenose pleco or bristlenose catfish?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just call it a bushynose pleco...


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ancinstrus


----------

